#ubuntu-uos-core 2018-02-09
<uefire> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<uefire> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<uefire> ██║██████╔╝██║        ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗   ██║   ██║██████╔╝██║  ███╗
<uefire> ██║██╔══██╗██║        ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║   ██║   ██║██╔══██╗██║   ██║
<uefire> ██║██║  ██║╚██████╗██╗███████║╚██████╔╝██║     ███████╗██║  ██║██║ ╚████║███████╗   ██║   ███████║██╗╚██████╔╝██║  ██║╚██████╔╝
<uefire> ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═╝ ╚═════╝╚═╝╚══════╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝     ╚══════╝╚═╝  ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═══╝╚══════╝   ╚═╝   ╚══════╝╚═╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝  ╚═╝ ╚═════╝
<uefire> Sick_Rimmit chiluk niemeyer WillMoogle plars cyphermox rmescandon ubuntulog3 StanleyHsiao_
